# Black Jumper - Phidippus clarus



## NateS (Jun 18, 2010)

Just a juvenile I believe


----------



## AlwaysBeingDumb (Jun 19, 2010)

What lens did you use for this?


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jun 19, 2010)

Nate, youre going to give all the spiders in your state Macrofobia.


----------



## NateS (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks guys....funny about macrophobia.  I think they're starting to get used to me.

I always use the Tamron 180mm for my macro shots (for future reference as well).  However I will soon be in the 2:1 range as I have a set of tubes and a 1.4TC arriving (hopefully today).


----------



## mwcfarms (Jun 19, 2010)

Ah Nate another picture to further my decision for macro purchase next month. You enabler you. Nice shots.


----------



## NateS (Jun 19, 2010)

mwcfarms said:


> Ah Nate another picture to further my decision for macro purchase next month. You enabler you. Nice shots.



Thank you.  Glad to be convincing others to come to the macro side.


----------

